# Audition *explicit content!*



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Lol romeo thought he wanted to audition for the sexy pose calender- inspired by stitch who was inspired by someone else lol Evan though he hasnt got both balls intact he thought he'd give it a go.....


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

:shock: I shall hide Stitchy's eyes hehe awww he look sooo sweet and what is it about our boys and purple hmmm, ooo we could see how good they are at posing in the park next Sat lol I am soo bringing a camera


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

ohmygoshIcanseehisweeweetoo!!

<covering my eyes>

Romeo, by the way, is too cute for his own good!! But that photo should be outlawed! Where's the puppy pornography police when we need them??


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol thanks- romeo said he wouldnt mind being a pron star :lol: aslong as he gets to do it with his nelly elephant ted.

Yeh I'll be bringin the cam on Sat sarah- defo! :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

:shock: :shock: Romeo u r a super stud :wink:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

He is a natural.........poser 8) 
:love10:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Ivy can't take her eyes off Romeo's picture!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

lol Roo is such a stud 8) 8) 

In that photo he looks like he is thinking ' err what trouble can I cause next  ' :lol: :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

opps sorry posted twice :roll: :roll: ( computers :shock: :shock: :roll: )


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

hubba hubba! naughty boy chi's gone wild lmao


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

*covers Linas eyes*

I thought this was site for the whole family and look...a NAKED puppy!

Says to Lina, "Stop trying to see!"


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

WooHooo! Chis gone wild!!! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Hunka Chi  At least you had the decency to put the "content" warning :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Lmao Stef that is adorable :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh my roo has gone all centre page on us what ever next pole dancing chis lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I wouldnt be surprised lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Stitch is just looking for his pole and G string :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

roos black and tan- so prefers his leopard skin thong :?


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

I love the pic and Minx & Brooke didn't even bat an eye! :shock: Coming from a previous home with intact males and unspeyed females they say they've seen it all before! :wink:  Great pic! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Lily is sure he winked at HER! Hubba hubba. :lol:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

OH MY GAWD,, HE'S *NEKKID*! :shock: 

*DON'T LOOOK JOOOOLIEEEEEE!*


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Romeo could be the next centrefold for "PlayChi"..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

What a stud!!


----------



## yellowpony02 (Aug 22, 2005)

Tinkerbell is giving a wolf whistle. She thinks he's hot!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wwwwwwwwwwwhooooooooooooooooooo that's one sexy romeo  now we know where he got his name from :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I just asked Kirby if I could post a ' stud photo ' of him on here ...
He said I can't :shock: he said it would be too unfair on the other male dogs on here  :wink: :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

come on kirby- you de man!!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

sexy!!! wooo hooo!!! :wink: He's adorable


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

come on Kirby has to be a pup pin up too


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh my gosh, that chubby little puppy tummy and his centerfold pose, he's just too adorable. He's going to look so hotin his leopard skin print, wow what a hottie.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> come on Kirby has to be a pup pin up too


 :lol: :lol: 
come on kirby you can be *Januarys man* if you like??


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Been trying to get a ' stud ' photo of Kirby for a while now , but all he seems to want to do is EAT my carpet  I'll get the photo asap promise


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

omg how cute, he looks like hes pouting!
mia
x


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Mia said:


> omg how cute, he looks like hes pouting!
> mia
> x


hahahahahahaha thats a first-


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> Been trying to get a ' stud ' photo of Kirby for a while now , but all he seems to want to do is EAT my carpet  I'll get the photo asap promise


lay himon the bed- it works for stitch and romeo. lol look at me i sound like a puppy peado! :shock: :lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> fizzy&kirby's mum said:
> 
> 
> > Been trying to get a ' stud ' photo of Kirby for a while now , but all he seems to want to do is EAT my carpet  I'll get the photo asap promise
> ...


hey Stef leave what u and Romeo do in the bedroom :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > fizzy&kirby's mum said:
> ...


*whispers* hey hey hey you'll scare everyone out of my zonee
*LOOKS AROUND* hey everyone :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> lay himon the bed


lol I did that and he just started to eat the pillows :shock:  :lol: 
( I'll get one soon promise  he is in a very silly mood tonight :lol: 
& Fizzy just showed him how to eat the table leg too :shock: Fizzy used to be such a good boy :wink: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > lay himon the bed
> ...


lol bless just get a pic of his lil face :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

photo is posted  in Kribys stud photo post 8)


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Romeo is a little heartbreaker. I love him on his satin bedding!


----------

